# Forget it Pensacola



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

There was a meeting that ended an hour or so ago with a very few in opposition to SECTOR SEPERATION, and a PARADE of Charter for Hire Captains and owners in support of it. PFF, we as a group deserve whatever comes down the pipe/pike in this. B/C Recreational fisherman have relied on NMFS instead of EDF to formulate a plan of accountability, it's likely that the sector sep crowd will win out. The outcome is predictable. It's going to suck for everyone. 

Guys and Ladies, we could have easily packed that room. If we have time for oysters at "Gilligans" or whatever and we don't have time to voice our opinions at these meetings, accept what happens... forget it. 

All of the voices for Sector Seperation were on the same page. Pure rec's don't have accountability... The CFH want seperation b/c they're willing to HAVE accountability. I could go on and on, but recreational fishing is on the ropes.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Tommy Holmes, mark4321.. Mark Watson... and a few others including Tom Hilton for standing up. All you other forum keyboard pilots will get "whatever". 

I stand with the pure recs b/c I only carry out pure non-commercial recreational fishermen from Pensacola, Pace, Milton, Mobile, Gulfport, All parts of Tennessee, Georgia, Arkansas, Texas, Missouri, Louisiana, Alabama and many other places. I want all rec fishermen to have the same days and limits. Some want other. And at this point, some HAVE other.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

....


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no idea what you are even talking about....

I guess that is ALOT of the problem with these open meetings. They are open to the very few that even know that they exist or what they are about...


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I will be at the meeting in mobile tomorrow. At Orange beach meeting it's to be expected for a lot of charter boat captains to show up. I hope the recreational fisherman come out in full force tomorrow night.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Still hope for a good turn out in OB, Mobile and Biloxi. I like most on here have to work but surely some of the local guys can make it a beer fest and show up to be seen and heard.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> I have no idea what you are even talking about....
> 
> I guess that is ALOT of the problem with these open meetings. They are open to the very few that even know that they exist or what they are about...


They are more often than not posted on here about time and place.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Had to work tonight or I would certainly have been there. Disappointing that we didn't have more support


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

If they didn't show tonight, they won't show tomorrow night.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/council_meetings/comment_forms/RF Amendment 40 - Sector Separation.php

Whether you or for it or against it you still have the opportunity to make electronic comments at the above link.

This is the remaining face to face meeting schedule should yiu be able to attend one of them.
August 7, 2014
Renaissance Mobile Riverview Hotel
64 S. Water Street
Mobile, AL 

August 12, 2014
Holiday Inn Select
2001 Martin Luther King Blvd.
Panama City, FL 

August 18, 2014
Hyatt Place Baton Rouge
6080 Bluebonnet Blvd.
Baton Rouge, LA 

August 19, 2014
Courtyard by Marriott Gulfport 
1600 E. Beach Blvd.
Gulfport, MSG


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

If the data shows that this year and recent years the private recs have been landing about 2/3 of the red snapper and the charters 1/3, then how can the charter guys claim that they are not taking anyone's fish if they get their 50/50 split?

Where are those extra fish coming from?

Us.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Electronic comment sent. If things are done here like they are back in Oklahoma the decision has already been made in a back room over drinks with cash on the table and they are now just going through the motions


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Thanks Tommy Holmes, mark4321.. Mark Watson... and a few others including Tom Hilton for standing up. All you other forum keyboard pilots will get "whatever".
> 
> I stand with the pure recs b/c I only carry out pure non-commercial recreational fishermen from Pensacola, Pace, Milton, Mobile, Gulfport, All parts of Tennessee, Georgia, Arkansas, Texas, Missouri, Louisiana, Alabama and many other places. I want all rec fishermen to have the same days and limits. Some want other. And at this point, some HAVE other.


First of all, thanks for speaking for the masses. 

Honestly, though, the travesty would be if some of the guys you mentioned didn't show up. Sounds like almost everyone in attendance has a financial investment one way or another. Any charter captain, bait salesman, tackle shop owner, etc. who doesn't have some representation at these meetings isn't a smart businessman. 

Most of us recreational fisherman have no financial gain. It's a hobby. Those recreational fisherman who go, I applaud you for sure. I get out a few times a year with my busy schedule, so I guess after a 10 hr. day of work, I just don't care enough to attend.

That being said, I think most realize whether 10 or 500 show up, the decision has already been made.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Short of dramatic, and often times criminal/heinous acts, Joe Public has almost no influence over anything remotely political like this, especially with so much money in the mix.


----------



## Time Bandit (Apr 16, 2012)

gator7_5 said:


> Most of us recreational fisherman have no financial gain. It's a hobby. Those recreational fisherman who go, I applaud you for sure. I get out a few times a year with my busy schedule, so I guess after a 10 hr. day of work, I just don't care enough to attend.


So when the private rec guys get pushed out (which they eventually will with sector separation), I guess that after a week of 10 hr days, you "just won't care enough" to complain that you can't blow off some steam and relax by going fishing? Thought so.


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a time for today's meeting in Mobile? I looked and I can't find it.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

All meetings start at 6pm. Recommend you get there a liitle bit early if you want to speak. You have to fill out a comment card and turn it in so they will call your name to speak. 

I know a lot of recreational fisherman believe that these meetings won't matter. 

That said, no matter what the outcome of this issue my decision to attend was based on the fact that I did not want to look back 5-7 years from now and know that I did nothing to support my belief about this issue. 

Whether you or for it or against it you still have the opportunity to make electronic comments at the above link. An electronic comment should not take more than a couple minutes of your time. 

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/council_m...Separation.php


This is the remaining face to face meeting schedule should you be able to attend one of them.
August 7, 2014
Renaissance Mobile Riverview Hotel
64 S. Water Street
Mobile, AL 

August 12, 2014
Holiday Inn Select
2001 Martin Luther King Blvd.
Panama City, FL 

August 18, 2014
Hyatt Place Baton Rouge
6080 Bluebonnet Blvd.
Baton Rouge, LA 

August 19, 2014
Courtyard by Marriott Gulfport 
1600 E. Beach Blvd.
Gulfport, MSG


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Money is what it is all about...always has been, always will be.

So my question is... where is our lobbyist with the big briefcase full of money during these "backroom deals"? It's time for us to either pony up or quit whining about capitalist doing what capitalist do. It's always the guy who gets out-spent who bitches about the amount of corruption in politics.

As was said before the commercial guys are motivated because it's their livelihood. For the rest of us it is just a hobby.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

You mean to tell me the charter guys who are fighting for their living have a better showing than the weekend warrior for his hobby? I'm amazed. As said, these things are not very well announced, yeah I know where to find them but the avg guy does not.

2ndly and most importantly the crowd that should be there representing us recreational guys are the business owners who make their money off Saltwater recreational fisherman. Companies like Cape Horn, Blazer Bay, Gulf Breeze bait and tackle, outcast, all the marinas, Half Hitch, etc etc.

The amount of people that earn their living off the commercial and charter fishing is minuscule compared to the impact recreational fishing has on the economy.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Not picking on anyone here, but will say that in the time that it took to review and generate a post on this thread you could have submitted an electronic comment for council consideration at the following weblink. 


http://www.gulfcouncil.org/council_m...Separation.php


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I've expressed my concerns in person and electronically... I feel that many decisions have already been made on this matter and this is to appease the masses... let's hope my feelings are wrong on this matter


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

I just moved down here... Dont understand Sector seperation to much..Could some one explain please?? I am assuming charter boats will have different regs and laws than rec. boaters. What are the differences.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Skeeter i am going to post two articles that tell two different sides of the story. here is one side.


*Gulf Captains See Red Snapper Recreational Sector Separation in Positive Light*

by News Editor / Newsroom Ink on July 20, 2014 

“It is important to remember that sector separation is not about taking anything away from the true recreational fishermen,” said Captain Dale Woodruff of Class Act Charters in Orange Beach Alabama. Photo: Class Act Charters

_*by Ed Lallo/Gulf Seafood News Editor*_
Just when the Gulf waters looked like they were starting to calm, the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council (Gulf Council) has stirred them once again by announcing a series of public hearings to address Amendment 40, better known as Gulf Red Snapper recreational sector separation.
The Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council has stirred them once again by announcing a series of public hearings to address Amendment 40, better known as Gulf Red Snapper recreational sector separation. Photo: Gulf Council

“The Council is considering separating the recreational sector into two different components: a federal for-hire component and a private angling component,” said Charlene Ponce, a spokesperson for the Gulf Council. “We’ve scheduled public hearings around the Gulf to get public input on the issue, and that input will be presented to the Council during its August meeting in Biloxi, Mississippi.”
For more than a year, the Gulf Council wrestled with Amendment 28, the reallocation of Gulf Red Snapper. During its last meeting in Key West, it decided to postpone any vote on reallocation until the issue of sector separation was voted upon.
*Recreational Sector Separation*

The Gulf recreational sector currently includes a private vessel component and a for-hire component. The for-hire component includes charter boats and head boats. Current recreational management measures such as season length, daily bag limits, and size limits are typically applied to the recreational sector as a whole, without making a distinction between the private and for-hire components.




Presented with a draft of Amendment 40 during its last meeting, the Council chose the following alternatives:

*Action 1 – Establishment of Private Angling and Federal For-hire Components - *Preferred Alternative 2:
Establish a red snapper federal for-hire component. The federal for-hire component would include allfor-hire operators with a valid or renewable federal reef fish for-hire permit.
Establish a private angling component that would include all other for-hire operators and private recreational anglers.

*Action 2 – Allocation of Recreational Red Snapper Quota between Components of the Recreational Sector - *Preferred Alternative 4:
Allocate the recreational red snapper quota based on average landings between 1996 and 2012. Resulting federal for-hire and private angling allocations would be 47.1% and 52.9%, respectively.

*Action 3 – Recreational Season Closure Provision - *Preferred Alternative 2:
Establish separate red snapper season closure provisions for the federal for-hire and private angling components.
Each season would close when its projected quota is caught.

According to the Council, the establishment of separate private and for-hire sectors would provide a basis for increased flexibility in future management of the recreational sector, and reduce the chance for recreational quota overruns which could jeopardize the rebuilding of the red snapper stock.
The Congressional Sportsman’s Foundation (CSF), a D.C. based lobbying organization initially started to provide advice, support and information for the Congressional Sportsmen’s Caucus, issued a call to action to its members to attend the meetings and speak out against sector separation.
In a recent press release, CSF stated that Amendment 40 would divide the recreational angler’s 49% share of the snapper fishery roughly in half between private recreational anglers and charter-for-hire and head boat owners, even though many charter boat owners don’t support dividing the recreational catch. It said, “the council is currently moving ahead on a proposed amendment that will pit segments of the recreational fishing community against each other without addressing the fundamental problems with recreational red snapper management.”
*Amendment 40 in Positive Light*

Charter-for-hire captains in the Gulf may see Amendment 40 in a different, more positive light. In fact, some see the creation of a separate charter-for-hire component, and an accompanying electronic monitoring program, as a necessary ingredient for staying in business.
According to Captain Shane Cantrell of Galveston SeaVentures in Texas, for years the federally permitted charter boats have been at the mercy of the Gulf Council and federal regulations. Photo: Galveston SeaVentures

“It is important to remember that sector separation is not about taking anything away from the true recreational fishermen,” said Captain Dale Woodruff of Class Act Fishing in Orange Beach Alabama. “This is an important factor often overlooked. The charter-for-hire sector would harvest an allocation set by the National Marine Fisheries Service based upon historical catch figures. This would allow the true recreational fishery to band together and establish a program to manage their system.”
According to Captain Shane Cantrell of Galveston SeaVentures in Texas, for years the federally permitted charter boats have been at the mercy of the Gulf Council and federal regulations. “Amendment 40 would allow each segment of the fishery to develop a management system that will address their respective needs while still meeting rebuilding timelines and conservation goals of the stock,” he said.
The Gulf Seafood Institute (GSI), which recently held meetings with charter-for-hire captains across the Gulf, said a majority fully supports electronic monitoring, is open to alternative management programs and is currently weighing the implications of sector separation.
“It is crucial that both private anglers and professional charter-for-hire fishermen have access to the fishery. I’m confident that the Gulf Council, having input from all facets of the Gulf fishing community, will be well equipped to develop management solutions that work for us all,” explained Margaret Henderson, GSI’s executive director. “During meetings GSI held across the Gulf over the past several months, a majority of the charter-for-hire community expressed interest in becoming more accountable through electronic monitoring. This is a huge step towards a year-round season for the charter-for hire sector and their customers.”
Captains Steve Tomeny, of Steve Tomeny Charters in Golden Meadow, LA, and Captain Mike Colby, of Double Hook Charters in Clearwater Beach, FL, along with Michael Kelly, Vice President of Sustainable Marine Resources for Maryland based CLS America – _a new GSI Founding Member_ -will join Henderson and Cantrell in D.C. next week. The group will be meeting with executive branch agencies and Congressional staff members, as well as available for media interviews, on important Gulf charter-for-hire issues that includes an electronic monitoring program.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Skeeter, here is the other article. *



*Congress weighs in on Gulf Council’s sector separation scheme *

*Sportsmen’s Caucus urges Council to step back from unpopular catch shares, sector separation*

_WASHINGTON, DC_ – In yet another sign of discontent over federal management of the nation’s marine fisheries, co-chairmen of the Congressional Sportsmen’s Caucus (CSC) have sent a letter to the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council expressing the concerns of its membership over the concepts of catch share programs and sector separation. The bipartisan CSC is one of the largest and most effective caucuses in the US Congress with more than 300 members representing almost all 50 states.
“As leaders of the Caucus, we are writing to report that continued consideration and promotion of the management concepts known as sector separation and catch shares by the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council are causing concern among our members,” CSC co-chairmen Jeff Miller (R-Fla.) and Mike Ross (D-Ark.) state in the letter. “More specifically, we have serious concerns about the current proposal to further subdivide the recreational fishing allocation by awarding the charter boats with their own guaranteed allocation.”
The CSC goes on to question the process the Gulf Council is using to develop and implement sector separation and catch share programs, and points out that the Council first needs better scientific data, additional economic evaluations and demographic studies to assess how mixed used fisheries would best be reallocated.
“Even if such reallocation issues were analyzed and modified, taking a portion of the allocation from the recreational sector for the proposed charter boat sector has the potential to decrease the funding available for state fisheries management,” the CSC states. “The members of the Caucus are well acquainted with the successes of state-based conservation, which is almost entirely guided and funded by sportsmen and the money they spend on fishing and hunting. The sportsmen’s ethic of stewardship is at the heart of the American System of Conservation Funding and is built, in part, on the foundation of individual anglers’ recreational fishing activities.”
The letter from the CSC is yet another unequivocal message from elected officials to federal fishery managers in opposition to sector separation and catch share programs. In 2009, *four Gulf state governors* wrote a letter stating their opposition to catch shares and Congress has passed amendments cutting funding for such programs.
“We hope the members of the Gulf Council are listening because the message from Governors, Congressmen, and the recreational angling community is quite clear – privatizing public wildlife resources through sector separation and catch shares is the wrong direction,” said Chester Brewer, chairman of Coastal Conservation Association’s National Government Relations Committee. “If the Council and NOAA Fisheries continue to ignore this message, then that should be interpreted as yet more evidence that the federal management system is broken and Congress should engage to either rein in a federal agency that has lost its way or explore a completely new paradigm for managing the nation’s marine resources.” To see the full letter from the Congressional Sportsmen’s Caucus, click *HERE*.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Not picking on anyone here, but will say that in the time that it took to review and generate a post on this thread you could have submitted an electronic comment for council consideration at the following weblink.
> 
> 
> http://www.gulfcouncil.org/council_m...Separation.php


 Done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

I do comment online to the GoM-FMC issues that affect rec fishing. Meetings are 7 hours each way to attend. Even a long weekend gives me one day of fishing.


----------



## Ctown (Jun 25, 2013)

So all this fuss is over Red Snapper? Why are so many people so crazy about these fish?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ctown said:


> So all this fuss is over Red Snapper? Why are so many people so crazy about these fish?


 
Understand not all fisherman here on the forum are gulf reef fisherman. 

The sector separation issue will likely extend to all gulf reef fish species if a decision is made to separate the recreational sector on snapper into charter boats and private boat fisherman.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

So correct me if I am wrong what this all boils down to is I as a rec boater and fisherman pay license fee's that help support the fisheries. They take my money and build it up so the commercials can make money off a fishery that is supported buy the common fisherman. They are going to give us the crumbs and comercials are going to get the cake?? after we pay for the party. 
If the majority of the funding is coming from Rec. fisherman than the majority of the fish should go to them. So we have to find a way to hit thye big guys in their pockets. Its all about money unfortunately. Maybe all fisherman need to take a year offband let the staters and fed lose the income off license fees for a year. Thay might sing a different tune!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> So correct me if I am wrong what this all boils down to is I as a rec boater and fisherman pay license fee's that help support the fisheries. They take my money and build it up so the commercials can make money off a fishery that is supported buy the common fisherman. They are going to give us the crumbs and comercials are going to get the cake?? after we pay for the party.
> If the majority of the funding is coming from Rec. fisherman than the majority of the fish should go to them. So we have to find a way to hit thye big guys in their pockets. Its all about money unfortunately. Maybe all fisherman need to take a year offband let the staters and fed lose the income off license fees for a year. Thay might sing a different tune!


 
Skeeter,

you have the basics. The sector separation amendment 40 would result in a privitazation of 50% of the gulf red snapper recreational annual poundage currently available to private boats and charter boats. Once privatized that 50% would then be reserved for use by federally permitted charter boat operators for their charter customers only.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link to the site.
It took me less than 5 minutes to fill out my information and submit my comment. Maybe it will help, and maybe not, but, it can't hurt to try.
Please take the time.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

What give the Charter boats the right to fish longer seasons and different bag limits when. They take a boat load of people (recreational fisherman) out to grounds, that I usually cant go to "due to the size of my boat" catch fish that we License holder support. So I as a recreational fisherman can do it as long as I get on ther boat? Wrong!! Charter boat captains are under some higher ups desk doing "political favores" or someones pockets are getting lined! Last I knew they own the Charter business. A business owner take the gamble we they get in business. Why should we support them and supply funding to a fishery that they can make profit on and we cant use? If that is the way its going to be that makes me a share holder. Give me my part of the profits!!


----------



## DI 310 (Jun 17, 2012)

What you also have to remember that the CFH guys are wanting a straight 47 % from the top of whatever the ACL will be. They ,unlike the private angler, will not have a buffer(if any a very small) nor will they have the fish that is caught in all state waters counted against the 47 %. So they fish, we do not.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> You mean to tell me the charter guys who are fighting for their living have a better showing than the weekend warrior for his hobby? I'm amazed. As said, these things are not very well announced, yeah I know where to find them but the avg guy does not.
> 
> 2ndly and most importantly the crowd that should be there representing us recreational guys are the business owners who make their money off Saltwater recreational fisherman. Companies like Cape Horn, Blazer Bay, Gulf Breeze bait and tackle, outcast, all the marinas, Half Hitch, etc etc.
> 
> The amount of people that earn their living off the commercial and charter fishing is minuscule compared to the impact recreational fishing has on the economy.


Spot on. That's what is shocking to me. Not that the recreational angler isn't there.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link to voice my opinion. This is a good article on Sector Separation from The Online Fisherman http://www.theonlinefisherman.com/r...tm_campaign=fishy-news-theonlinefisherman-com


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> Spot on. That's what is shocking to me. Not that the recreational angler isn't there.


 Not to mention representatives from the big national companies like BassPro, Academy, Dick's Sporting Goods, Garmin, Raymarine,....


----------



## Water Boys (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope everyone refuses to step foot on a charter boat after this. Their current customer base has a lot of local recreational anglers in it. The average family coming down for summer vacation won't spend $300-$500 per head to go catch 2 snapper on a big Resmondo out of OBA. However, I live here and I have been on these boats many times, when I need a big boat to host customers and such. F them! I will take my customers to play golf and go to Sammy's for snapper from now on!


----------



## FlatsFrenzy (Aug 7, 2014)

We had standing room only in St Pete Monday night. Over 50 people spoke and only a handful were charter guys in support of the amendment. A vast, vast majority of us were recreational guys speaking out against sector separation.

Maybe we're just used to having to work for red snapper harder down here.

Please guys....we need you to show up and speak up.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Sent my E reply.
But...this whole deal is like the story "The Emperors New Clothes". There is no shortage of, or overfishing of red snapper in the gulf of mexico.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Water Boys said:


> F them! I will take my customers to play golf and go to Sammy's for snapper from now on!


Worms are the best bait for Sammys reef.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Back in the 80's when redfish and kings were considered to be "overfished" , commercial fishing for these species was banned. 

Why is this option is not being considered/discussed?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

afishanado said:


> Back in the 80's when redfish and kings were considered to be "overfished" , commercial fishing for these species was banned.
> 
> Why is this option is not being considered/discussed?


$$$


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

afishanado said:


> Back in the 80's when redfish and kings were considered to be "overfished" , commercial fishing for these species was banned.
> 
> Why is this option is not being considered/discussed?


Because they are not "overfished." That's the cover in order to grab the resource for a few select people. And these charter people are not a part of it. They are simply a stepping stone to the final goal. And like a used condom, they will be thrown away when used up and not needed anymore. They were needed to divide in order to conquer at a later date.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

What was it 3 or 4 guys off of this forum showed up last night. For that I commend you, even Hilton, I will say the guys got Balls, we'll good thing the law enforcement was there or that could have gotten ugly quick, got some great Video. To the rest of you that post on this site, you are keyboard cowboys and you will get what you asked for. Good Meeting you Mark.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

To clear on issue, Tommy Holmes, owner of Outcast Bait and Tackle was present at the meeting and did speak against Sector Seperation. Other than Mark4321, Tom Hilton, a lovely CCA rep, and one or 2 others, it was straight line, gung ho for Sector Seperation. It was pretty easy for NMFS, EDF, and Gulf Council to get this poison gas in the air. They granted 3 Orange Beach charter boats exempted permits and all the other Charter operators got to witness the success of the gift of the exempted permit. 
Most of these people have forgotten that the NMFS and Gulf Council extended the RS season last year b/c of bad weather, then they gave us a 12 day Fall Season. They had from July till October to crunch the numbers. After that Fall season, they declared that "we" the recreational sector had exceeded (again) the TAC (total allowable catch). LOL..... LOL.... 
Then EDF (environmental defense fund) (in bed with NMFS) google Jane Lubchenco.... filed a suit on behalf of Commercial SNAPPER FISHERMEN... against NMFS (Yes, a dick can suck itself) for exceeding the TAC.... That's what's gotten us here folks.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tom

It was good to meet you as well. Despite being of differing opinions on the issue at hand I respect your group's organization and tenacity.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> What was it 3 or 4 guys off of this forum showed up last night. For that I commend you, even Hilton, I will say the guys got Balls, we'll good thing the law enforcement was there or that could have gotten ugly quick, got some great Video. To the rest of you that post on this site, you are keyboard cowboys and you will get what you asked for. Good Meeting you Mark.


Really??? What a ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Snatch it said:


> Really??? What a ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


I'm not a keyboard cowboy:thumbup:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The new cca rep for the pensacola area was poised and gave good testimony.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

She's pretty Hot Too!!


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

20-9 last night and 16-7 tonight.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> Tom
> 
> It was good to meet you as well. Despite being of differing opinions on the issue at hand I respect your group's organization and tenacity.


Same Here Mark. Glad you showed up and spoke your opinion.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> 20-9 last night and 16-7 tonight.


Was law enforcement required tonight?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> Was law enforcement required tonight?


Oh I'm sure after last night they doubled it!!


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

there were 5 or so officers. I left as the speakers were winding down and it was very civil while I was there.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

markw4321 said:


> http://www.gulfcouncil.org/council_meetings/comment_forms/RF Amendment 40 - Sector Separation.php
> 
> Whether you or for it or against it you still have the opportunity to make electronic comments at the above link.
> 
> ...


Not exactly sure what the details are regarding this topic; but I would attend if home and not out at sea making a living. There should probably be a post dedicated to this topic in advance of these meetings as well as an admin making it a sticky thus allowing members to be informed. I can't emphasize enough to the importance of any motions tossed to the floor for discussion and ultimately voting on that outcome that effect our fisheries and economic impact on our local businesses.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

TeaSea said:


> Electronic comment sent. If things are done here like they are back in Oklahoma the decision has already been made in a back room over drinks with cash on the table and they are now just going through the motions


Yup ... having been a "bureaucrat" myself for a few years, I think you'd do better to parade 500 fishing boats on trailers with protest signs & news media present outside the State capital or your State Congressperson, Senator, or the Governors residence than play the bureaucrats' games.

Or maybe I'm just too much of a pessimist at heart? I would like to say I do appreciate and commend the efforts of those fighting this battle.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

As many comments and meetings that we've had regarding the RS and fishing in the Gulf, does anyone else find it interesting that the NMFS/Gulf Council would poll and consider the opinions of fishermen in ANY action that would affect so many? That's what I thought. They've never listened to us on any issue, yet they'd consider the yea/nay vote at these meetings to institute a policy that would forever change fishing in the GOM..... nice.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

markw4321 said:


> Was law enforcement required tonight?


No but I did have an officer that was in OB walk up and personally tell me he would be standing at the back of room so his response time would be much longer tonight. Wonder why he would say that?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> No but I did have an officer that was in OB walk up and personally tell me he would be standing at the back of room so his response time would be much longer tonight. Wonder why he would say that?


 Have no idea you tell us why the officer would say such a thing to you. You must have some idea or you would not be posting this. Was he in a around about way saying to you it's ok to attack someone and you have a few minutes to get your ass whipped? I don't think any of us are mind readers. So please do tell.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

LopeAlong said:


> No but I did have an officer that was in OB walk up and personally tell me he would be standing at the back of room so his response time would be much longer tonight. Wonder why he would say that?


I highly doubt that, unless he was a close personal friend, but I highly doubt anything I have seen you type. The politicians are the way for the rec sector to go, and there are way more votes with the rec side than the commercial or charter sector. Its going to be a long fight and we are probably going to have lots more regulations thrown at us by the bureaucrats but things will change.


----------

